# An update from Ukraine



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

A Ukrainian YouTuber update on the current situation.
☝Synopsis☝


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what a shame! it's always the innocent people that suffer


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Is anyone hearing about desertions of Ukrainian soldiers?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Latvia has invoked Article 4 following the invasion urging NATO members to convene when any other member is concerned about its territorial integrity.

Article 4 of NATO’s founding treaty says: “The Parties will consult together whenever, in the opinion of any of them, the territorial integrity, political independence or security of any of the Parties is threatened.”









Latvia Article 4 crisis: Country under pressure as refugee problem explodes | World | News


Latvia invokes Article 4 of the NATO treaty (Image: Getty)On Wednesday, Russian President Vladimir Putin held a surprise television announcement where he said he had “made the decision of a m…




www.balkanstimes.eu


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and other Allies agreed to hold consultations under NATO's Article 4 on Thursday morning after Russia attacked Ukraine.

Prime Minister Kaja Kallas said: "The most effective response to Russia's aggression is unity.."








Estonia, allies to trigger NATO Article 4


Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and other Allies agreed to hold consultations under NATO's Article 4 on Thursday morning after Russia attacked Ukraine.




news.err.ee


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks for sharing 

all the thinks discussed in S&EP to have done ahead of time , it isn't like there was no warning.

food fuel cash heat alternate location


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland and other Allies agreed to hold consultations under NATO's Article 4 on Thursday morning after Russia attacked Ukraine.
> 
> Prime Minister Kaja Kallas said: "The most effective response to Russia's aggression is unity.."
> 
> ...


Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland are scared because they know they’re next, and they know the NATO leadership is weak. Given Putin’s cadence, it will likely take a few years, but he will try to take them back.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland are scared because they know they’re next, and they know the NATO leadership is weak. Given Putin’s cadence, it will likely take a few years, but he will try to take them back.


start training everyone over 12 now and maybe Ukraine keeps Russia busy long enough to get enough people trained and armed to maintain a presence at the border


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland are scared because they know they’re next, and they know the NATO leadership is weak. Given Putin’s cadence, it will likely take a few years, but he will try to take them back.


Sounds like WWIII to me


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes, i heard about desertions also but that's from russia. could be fake news. remains to be seen


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

newfieannie said:


> yes, i heard about desertions also but that's from russia. could be fake news. remains to be seen


Everything is fake news. You just have to choose which flavor you like.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Sounds like WWIII to me


Only if China enters the war. USSR and USA empires are spent, they are dependent on China and only have nuclear relics from Cold War era. Neither can build much without importing components from China. LOL


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Sounds like WWIII to me


Not if NATO lets it happen, which is exactly what Estonia, Latvia and Poland are worrying about right now.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> A Ukrainian YouTuber update on the current situation.


KK, thanks for posting that. She seems to be a level headed and calm person in her "boots on the ground" approach to reporting and video recording so others can see what's happening there and how Ukrainians are reacting.
.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Not if NATO lets it happen, which is exactly what Estonia, Latvia and Poland are worrying about right now.


It coming. If we don't deal with China and Russia right now, with equal vigor, China will play Russia against us, and strike hard when our will and resource are spent. That said, I don't even know what "our will" is.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> yes, i heard about desertions also but that's from russia. could be fake news. remains to be seen


Russia is no USSR anymore. They dont have the infrastructure to support a sustained aggression/occupation. They will lose if they shoot their wad of weapons built from oil revenue and imported components. Depends if Ukraine has will to make it painful for Russia just like Afghans did when USSR tried to expand there. Thats why USSR fell, they spent too much on Afghanistan. Hmm... anybody see parallels to more recent bully trying to transform Afghanistan in its own image? Bloody a bully's nose for couple decades and they finally turn tail and go home. Remember the great negotiator Trump finally gave up and told Taliban he would leave if only they didnt kill more Americans. Some deal he negotiated. And Biden agreed to it, just extended the stay another six month. Thats not the way you negotiate. Though why we were there in first place is crazy. Do the Bill Clinton thing, send couple missles into training camps and call it done. Cheapest way to go all around.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

They should not have given up their nukes.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland are scared because they know they’re next, and they know the NATO leadership is weak. Given Putin’s cadence, it will likely take a few years, but he will try to take them back.


He has free rein for the next three years. The UN will send a few sternly worded letters, and Brandon will crap his pants.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

kinderfeld said:


> They should not have given up their nukes.


Yep, nobody respects you or is going to help you unless you have poison pill, namely least couple nukes. Invade me and your capital city will glow in the dark. Its a big incentive, bad politics if somebody nukes your capital when you try to invade them. You may still win the war, but the cost is high. Sure NK and Iran are paying close attention.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

exactly what my son was saying . he stayed over last night and that was the topic until about midnight. i heard all that word for word almost. could be but he knows much more about world affairs than i do. ~Georgia


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

kinderfeld said:


> They should not have given up their nukes.


Given that the West just summarily abandoned them, you may be right.

It’s a horrible thing to think about, but, if I were the POTUS and the UK were on the verge of returning us to colonial status, I think I’d push the button.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> It’s a horrible thing to think about, but, if I were the POTUS and the UK were on the verge of returning us to colonial status, I think I’d push the button.


Tell me you don't mean that


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Tell me you don't mean that


What? That, if the UK had us on the ropes and was a day away from returning the United States to colonial status, I’d launch a nuke at Windsor Castle?

I would.

The difference between a post-apocalyptic world and a post-United States world is that the latter at least has a hope for Liberty. The former does not.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> What? That, if the UK had us on the ropes and was a day away from returning the United States to colonial status, I’d launch a nuke at Windsor Castle?
> 
> I would.
> 
> The difference between a post-apocalyptic world and a post-United States world is that the latter at least has a hope for Liberty. The former does not.


You’ve added that reaction twice, once to my post and once to another. Care to expand on your shock?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> You’ve added that reaction twice, once to my post and once to another. Care to expand on your shock?


What was the other one? I don't recall.

On this one - Me, I do not believe there is any provocation short of staring at a missile on the way, to launch a nuclear weapon. It is unthinkable horror and the most inhuman thing imaginable. I cannot imagine anything provocative enough to launch a nuke pre-emptively.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Tell me you don't mean that


Say, England, Mexico, etc brings 150k troops along the coast or border, flying recon into Arizona, or the Carolinas, whatever. No offense, but I'm not currently going to include Canada).
Forget that Ukraine has been letting them set there like they were going to go home and clean up their picnic trash too. Johnson and or Obrador start by saying they are just practicing with their soldiors; a month later they aren't saying that anymore.
How long, in weeks, days, or minutes before our fighters are making big splashes and craters of those invaders crossing our borders? 
The hypothetical ones, not the current ones.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I cannot imagine anything provocative enough to launch a nuke pre-emptively.


You should dig a little and look at what Putin is saying.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Say, England, Mexico, etc brings 150k troops along the coast or border, flying recon into Arizona, or the Carolinas, whatever. No offense, but I'm not currently going to include Canada).
> Forget that Ukraine has been letting them set there like they were going to go home and clean up their picnic trash too. Johnson and or Obrador start by saying they are just practicing with their soldiors; a month later they aren't saying that anymore.
> How long, in weeks, days, or minutes before our fighters are making big splashes and craters of those invaders crossing our borders?
> The hypothetical ones, not the current ones.


I am trying real hard to understand your question.

Are you saying how long before we nuke invaders crossing our border?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> You should dig a little and look at what Putin is saying.


I know what he said, and I said pre-emptive use of nuclear


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I am trying real hard to understand your question.
> 
> Are you saying how long before we nuke invaders crossing our border?


I'm leaving it open ended, however at the point I described your options may be limited. Give me the perspective of a humane solution.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I'm leaving it open ended, however at the point I described your options may be limited. Give me the perspective of a humane solution.


Anything short of nukes would be more humane.

I would use nukes like Truman did. He saved more lives than he took. 

I'm still not sure what your real question is.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The situation we are in is disgusting.
My point is that there is no good and proper solution.
We are past Truman and preemption because of corruption, ineptness, no forsight and no courage from our country.
One player continues to move their King laterally back and forth while their opponents clear the board and sweep pieces into their pile.
Your enemy has no consideration for what is humane and what is not, so my question is nothing more than pointing out the obvious absurdity of regardless of why, we are here and seemingly trying to fix a rabid donkey by wiping its ass as it walks thru the barn. We cannot go back.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> We cannot go back.


I agree


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> …to launch a nuclear weapon. It is unthinkable horror and the most inhuman thing imaginable. I cannot imagine anything provocative enough to launch a nuke pre-emptively.


It is an unthinkable horror, but I can think of at least one thing more inhuman than launching a nuclear weapon on the eve of your defeat by a blood-lusting totalitarian: leaving your free countrymen to the control of a blood-lusting totalitarian.

Live Free or Die Trying.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> It is an unthinkable horror, but I can think of at least one thing more inhuman than launching a nuclear weapon on the eve of your defeat by a blood-lusting totalitarian: leaving your free countrymen to the control of a blood-lusting totalitarian.
> 
> Live Free or Die Trying.


I'd rather the fighting be more eye to eye than 10 million with one blast


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> It is an unthinkable horror, but I can think of at least one thing more inhuman than launching a nuclear weapon on the eve of your defeat by a blood-lusting totalitarian: leaving your free countrymen to the control of a blood-lusting totalitarian.
> 
> Live Free or Die Trying.


I've had a pretty good life overall. I'm at the die trying point.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

gee whiz that sounds exactly like my father talking.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I'd rather the fighting be more eye to eye than 10 million with one blast


Technology won't let that happen any longer.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> Technology won't let that happen any longer.


There is a lot of technology short of a nuke


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'm behind a bit. the doorbell was ringing. that was in reply to no 35


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

HDRider said:


> There is a lot of technology short of a nuke


 True, but....its no longer face to face. Sure, some of it is, but very little. Its stare into a game screen and press buttons with autonomy. Read Enders Game.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

JeffreyD said:


> True, but....its no longer face to face. Sure, some of it is, but very little. Its stare into a game screen and press buttons with autonomy. Read Enders Game.


I was speaking metaphorically in response to using a nuke

I have an in-law that flies drones.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

newfieannie said:


> gee whiz that sounds exactly like my father talking.





newfieannie said:


> i'm behind a bit. the doorbell was ringing. that was in reply to no 35


Your father sounds like a brilliant man, Annie.

I imagine he was powerfully handsome, too.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

JeffreyD said:


> I've had a pretty good life overall. I'm at the die trying point.


That’s a commendable sentiment, Jeff.

Just do us a favor and make sure the other bastard has to die trying to take it from you.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I was speaking metaphorically in response to using a nuke
> 
> I have an in-law that flies drones.


I understand! It's not just drones anymore. I have rifles with laser rangefinders that automatically send the ballistic calculations to my scope so I can hit a target at 2000 yards on the first shot. We have weapons i cant talk about that mame and injury the enemy. That takes resources away. They do the same. The World learned a lot from our Hiroshima and Nagasaki experiences, as did we. Im not sure that tactical nukes would be the way to go, but im not privy to needed information. I would however, have the button close by...just in case.
Maybe it is in fact time for a global reset.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I'd rather the fighting be more eye to eye than 10 million with one blast





HDRider said:


> I would use nukes like Truman did. He saved more lives than he took.


Truman said ‘go’ specifically because he knew a mountain of eye-to-eye fighting was coming.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

JeffreyD said:


> Maybe it is in fact time for a global reset.


I honestly think this is what this is all about. China and Russia know the day and time of the global financial reset, and they’re building their empires ahead of it.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s a commendable sentiment, Jeff.
> 
> Just do us a favor and make sure the other bastard has to die trying to take it from you.


Absolutely!! 😎 I'd like to think....bastards with an 's'.
I am a bit torn because of my history and the fact that I have family. I'm 62, seen a lot of suffering in other countries first hand because of politics and religion. I see that here now with covid mandates and what Trudeau did and what liberals are doing. Im not going to go look for a fight, but ill be there if one starts. I do have an asshole merit badge!!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Here is what we did -- 

Washington sanctioned two of Russia’s state-owned banks – VEB and Promsvyazbank – and blocked it from trading in its debt on US and European markets. The two Russian banks are considered especially close to the Kremlin and Russia’s military, with more than $80bn in assets.

That includes freezing all of those banks’ assets under US jurisdictions.

Starting on Wednesday, the sanctions include the country’s “elites” and their family members, as well as civilian leaders in Russia’s leadership hierarchy.








What sanctions have been imposed on Russia?


Western countries, Australia and Japan announced sanctions on Russian banks, oligarchs and other wealthy individuals.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The EU is the largest importer of natural gas in the world, according to the Directorate-General for Energy for the EU, with the largest share of its gas coming from Russia (41%).


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Say, England, Mexico, etc brings 150k troops along the coast or border, flying recon into Arizona, or the Carolinas, whatever. No offense, but I'm not currently going to include Canada).
> Forget that Ukraine has been letting them set there like they were going to go home and clean up their picnic trash too. Johnson and or Obrador start by saying they are just practicing with their soldiors; a month later they aren't saying that anymore.
> How long, in weeks, days, or minutes before our fighters are making big splashes and craters of those invaders crossing our borders?
> The hypothetical ones, not the current ones.


The Carolinas are good to go! Deer season is over 😄...


----------



## Darren-1 (11 mo ago)

Going back to using nukes, I think nukes are needed now in this age for phycological deterrents but actually using one is different. Even if your country is about to fall and your army is in shambles you still have gorilla warfare. Something I think people don't relies is that governments run off the people and even a small armed group is dangerous, especially when they are self-sufficient. If a group simply kept to themselves and lived in a region geographically in their favor and did not fight just simply did not follow what the government said and disregarded diplomatic fights and fought when they going to be attacked they would be a huge pain in a governments side.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TripleD said:


> The Carolinas are good to go! Deer season is over 😄...


Where you been?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Where you been?


I called you... Working with a nephew that's wearing me out.!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TripleD said:


> I called you... Working with a nephew that's wearing me out.!


No ring on this end

You got your new right hand man


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the mafia boys running the circus for Putin won't be caught with their track suit shorts down from the sanctions. They have had plenty of time to do what criminals do when it comes to banking.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There are currently kill capture flyers blowing around Ukraine. The idea is to spook the military into deserting with the promise of good treatment for doing so.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The U.S. sanctions and penalties announced so far appear to spare Putin himself from sanctions. They also forgo an option long-cited as one of the toughest possible, by holding off from banning Russia from the SWIFT financial system that moves money around the world. Biden cited concerns by European allies. 








EXPLAINER: A look at US steps taken, and not, against Russia


WASHINGTON (AP) — U.S. President Joe Biden hit Russia with some of the broadest and toughest financial penalties that the world's biggest economy can muster on Thursday, hours after President Vladimir Putin launched his military's invasion of Ukraine.




apnews.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I suspect China will be able to supply anything these sanction deny Russia. Like -

Export controls feature another especially strong piece of leverage the U.S. holds — America’s semiconductors and other advanced high-tech gear.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

No sanctions against Russia were tailored not to disrupt the global oil and natural gas markets.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Leaders of Germany, with its numerous business ties to Russia, had publicly expressed skepticism about banning SWIFT.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I would use nukes like Truman did. He saved more lives than he took.


Not really. The Japanese were about to surrender regardless. We were leveling cities left and right in ww2. Whether we used one bomb or one thousand made no difference to them. We just like to justify it by saying we were preventing a land invasion.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

kinderfeld said:


> Not really. The Japanese were about to surrender regardless. We were leveling cities left and right in ww2. Whether we used one bomb or one thousand made no difference to them. We just like to justify it by saying we were preventing a land invasion.


There’s still historical debate around that point. There is a version that says that Yamamoto wanted to surrender but that Hirohito wouldn’t allow it, and that there was a similar faction within the government. You can read a dozen different historical takes and come away with 18 different conclusions.

Saying, definitively, that Japan was about to surrender, and that that’s all there is to it, is accepting a revisionist take that wants to vilify Truman. From everything else that we know about Truman’s service as our president, I think it would at least be grossly uncharacteristic of him to have nuked Hiroshima and Nagasaki just out of bloodlust or pride.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> The U.S. sanctions and penalties announced so far appear to spare Putin himself from sanctions. They also forgo an option long-cited as one of the toughest possible, by holding off from banning Russia from the SWIFT financial system that moves money around the world. Biden cited concerns by European allies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget, there is also talk of no Super Bowl in Russia. That could really hurt ya know.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Makes my blood boil. Here we have a situation that is way more rightious than Vietnam, and fighting the Talaban never was. It may be, and I think is, partially because, on my last time in, I was a Red Eye/Stinger missel soldier. We had a saying. IF it flys, it dies.. NOW, because we couldnt win in places we should have never been in, with NATO behind this, we sit on our asses


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> ....... No offense, but I'm not currently going to include Canada.......


And we thank you for that. Since it would be an impossibility for Canada to be included in with that crowd anyway. 😉

.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Saying, definitively, that Japan was about to surrender, and that that’s all there is to it, is accepting a revisionist take that wants to vilify Truman.


Or...... it could be listening to, as opposed to dismissing out of hand, some of the top military leaders of the time. 

_"It is my opinion that the use of this barbarous weapon at Hiroshima and Nagasaki was of no material assistance in our war against Japan. The Japanese were already defeated and ready to surrender because of the effective sea blockade and the successful bombing with conventional weapons.”

– Admiral William Leahy

“The Japanese were ready to surrender and it wasn’t necessary to hit them with that awful thing.”

– General Dwight D. Eisenhower



_


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> NOW, because we couldnt win in places we should have never been in, with NATO behind this, we sit on our asses


Good point. The same military strategists who couldn't defeat a bunch of guerrilla fighters in sandals who don't use toilet paper would be leading us against Russia. 

What's the rest of NATO doing.?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

kinderfeld said:


> Or...... it could be listening to, as opposed to dismissing out of hand, some of the top military leaders of the time.
> 
> _"It is my opinion that the use of this barbarous weapon at Hiroshima and Nagasaki was of no material assistance in our war against Japan. The Japanese were already defeated and ready to surrender because of the effective sea blockade and the successful bombing with conventional weapons.”
> 
> ...


There’s lot of evidence, beyond just contemporary opinion, that Japan was about to surrender. There’s even evidence that they tried to surrender, and we chose to ignore it.

There is also evidence that the infighting in the Japanese government wouldn’t allow a surrender, and that an insurgency of suicidal emperor-loyalists were prepared to fight back Oki-style if the emperor didn’t authorize the surrender.

Hell, I read one take that said it didn’t matter if Japan surrendered, and that aspect was never even considered by Truman. The nuclear close to the war in the Pacific was entirely a flex aimed at Russia to mitigate what they’d try to claim in the post-war territorial negotiation.


My only point was that it’s become popular, in the last 30 years or so, to say that “_Japan was about to surrender, and that’s all there is to it”_, but that’s not all there is to it. The fog or war at the end of the war in the pacific was thick, and, even if it does turn out that Truman thought a surrender was imminent, I don’t think anyone, today, can be so sure about what his actual level of confidence in that conclusion was. Here we are 70 years later, and there is still compelling theories to counter any other given theory. After 70 years, it still isn’t “settled history”.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Watch CNN accidentally learn importance of Second Amendment on live TV


It's so simple even liberals can understand it.




rumble.com


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Watch CNN accidentally learn importance of Second Amendment on live TV
> 
> 
> It's so simple even liberals can understand it.
> ...


I love the spirit, but CNN didn’t learn ****. CNN can’t learn ****. CNN writes their own reality, and all 37 of their viewers live that reality.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Ukrainian Member of Parliament Alexey Goncharenko gives an update on the situation in Ukraine


Ukrainian Member of Parliament Alexey Goncharenko gives an update on the situation in Ukraine, and has a message for the American and Russian people




rumble.com


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Kiamichi Kid said:


>


Those are good. Thanks for posting them.

She speaks English faster (and probably better) than I do, so I have to keep rewinding and replaying to get what she’s saying.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Russians in Moscow protesting their government.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Let's not forget what the inimitable Albert said:
"I don't know with what weapons WW3 will be fought, but I do know that WW4 will be fought with sticks and stones."


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497075138516242433


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496976346995638272


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497075138516242433


It’s a sad day when a handful of pimple-faced computer nerds, living in their mothers’ basements, have to step in and do something because the president of The United States of America can’t be bothered to.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> It’s a sad day when a handful of pimple-faced computer nerds, living in their mothers’ basements, have to step in and do something because the president of The United States of America can’t be bothered to.


It is a new form of Democracy, the 21st century version of "The People".

Now, let's address your florid imaginary of our brothers in arms


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Now, let's address your florid imaginary of our brothers in arms


What?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> What?


I was a computer guy, and my mother had no basement


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Sweden has said no to Ukraine war refugees 

Sweden is not in NATO


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

German news stream


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497244133601452032


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

I posted this in another thread, but everyone is arguing over there, so here it goes:

Assuming this is an open forum WRT Russia I have an observation, or info, not sure which.

Boeing, that medium sized aircraft manufacturer in Washington, gets all of their titanium parts from Russia. 
Boeing uses a LOT of Ti on their aircraft, it is strong and relatively light.
Where does this fall in the scheme of what is happening in the Ukraine?
Is this part of the reason why brandon and the Europeans hasn't excluded Russia from the commodities market?

Just wondering.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> I posted this in another thread, but everyone is arguing over there, so here it goes:
> 
> Assuming this is an open forum WRT Russia I have an observation, or info, not sure which.
> 
> ...


Quite possibly yes. 

But I bet this is only a minor factor. This stuff runs deep!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

HDRider said:


> Anything short of nukes would be more humane.
> 
> I would use nukes like Truman did. He saved more lives than he took.
> 
> I'm still not sure what your real question is.


]Anything short of nukes would be more humane. 


That’s a pretty broad comment.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

HDRider said:


> Here is what we did --
> 
> Washington sanctioned two of Russia’s state-owned banks – VEB and Promsvyazbank – and blocked it from trading in its debt on US and European markets. The two Russian banks are considered especially close to the Kremlin and Russia’s military, with more than $80bn in assets.
> 
> ...


It looks good on the USA news. Other than that it’s just a waste of time.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

kinderfeld said:


> Not really. The Japanese were about to surrender regardless. We were leveling cities left and right in ww2. Whether we used one bomb or one thousand made no difference to them. We just like to justify it by saying we were preventing a land invasion.


So why waste the lives, resources, time. Get it done and over with. One or two BOOMS. Job well done.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

kinderfeld said:


> Good point. The same military strategists who couldn't defeat a bunch of guerrilla fighters in sandals who don't use toilet paper would be leading us against Russia.
> 
> What's the rest of NATO doing.?


Italy and Germany? Not so much. They vetoed stronger sanctions.

China will launder money, pay Russia's bills and ease the pain of those "suffocating" sanctions while taking their cut. 

Just a thought, if you were being threatened by creditors for months on end that they would be seizing assets and freezing your accounts, what would you be doing about it? Not waiting for it to happen I'll bet.

So Geraldo goes to the Ukraine to find Capones gold or whatever and lands on a Russian occupied air strip and taken captive.
Joy Behar is still furious she cannot vacation in Eastern Europe. Biden caves to the pressure and gets NATO (mostly the US) to launch fighters. Putin's chess move is to set up S400 & S500 air defense systems to shoot them out of the sky. Now we have to take out his defense systems to ensure our pilots safety. Putin says that if we do then he will launch missle strikes on NATO air bases.
Biden was just about out of piss when Russia advanced to the Ukrainian border so long ago, now he is supposed to keep pissing until Putin cant?

They have known this day was coming.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> ]Anything short of nukes would be more humane.
> 
> 
> That’s a pretty broad comment.


It is


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I was a computer guy, and my mother had no basement


Oh. I get it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Former President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko shows the weapons his group is holding and says he will hold out "forever" against Russian aggression


Former President of Ukraine Petro Poroshenko shows the weapons his group is holding and says he will hold out "forever" against Russian aggression.




rumble.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have read several reports similar to this.
The US administration is telling Zelenskki to get on the plane they send over and get out of there.
He is refusing. They are also ordering him to cease any negotiations with Russia. That is for them to do.
I'm seeing patterns and similarities here.
Ukraine and Russia Officials Negotiating a Meeting - Biden Administration Tells Zelenskyy to Stop, Only U.S. Permitted to Negotiate With Russia - The Last Refuge


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> I have read several reports similar to this.
> The US administration is telling Zelenskki to get on the plane they send over and get out of there.
> He is refusing. They are also ordering him to cease any negotiations with Russia. That is for them to do.
> I'm seeing patterns and similarities here.
> Ukraine and Russia Officials Negotiating a Meeting - Biden Administration Tells Zelenskyy to Stop, Only U.S. Permitted to Negotiate With Russia - The Last Refuge


That’s insulting.

Given the US response thus far, it’s also not surprising.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It should also be eye opening to those who don't follow much of how our government actually operates foreign policy. This isn't a NATO directive, it is a US state department directive.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Of course it will likely be an extended period before confirmation of all the stories coming out can be verified, but it appears the Javelin missile system is having a lot of success against Russian armor. It also seems the people are unwilling to chase the airplanes leaving the airport and prefer to fight.
There is an American tech company right in Ukraine with American employees volunteering to stay and help defend the country.
US tech company in Ukraine: Employees volunteer to fight Russia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I was a computer guy, and my mother had no basement


God bless the nerds.

Everyone should click this link once per hour and then enjoy a deep belly laugh at Putin’s expense.





__





Президент России


Новости, стенограммы, фото и видеозаписи, документы, подписанные Президентом России, информация о деятельности Администрации




kremlin.ru


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> God bless the nerds.
> 
> Everyone should click this link once per hour and then enjoy a deep belly laugh at Putin’s expense.
> 
> ...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

No AAA?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497519061554630658


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

The biggest single military operation that would affect outcomes of the Russian invasion of Ukraine would be to make a drone strike on the Whitehouse. As long as a certain resident was inside.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The White House, along with France, Germany, Italy, the United Kingdom and Canada, announced Saturday evening that they would expel certain Russian banks from SWIFT, the high-security network that connects thousands of financial institutions around the world, pledging to "collectively ensure that this war is a strategic failure for (Russian President Vladimir) Putin."


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HDRider said:


> The White House, along with France, Germany, Italy, the United Kingdom and Canada, announced Saturday evening that they would expel certain Russian banks from SWIFT, the high-security network that connects thousands of financial institutions around the world, pledging to "collectively ensure that this war is a strategic failure for (Russian President Vladimir) Putin."


Why only certain banks? Read between the lines.

*Why are countries resisting the move?*

Because of the economic blowback, not just in* Europe, which has deep trade ties and relies heavily on Russia’s natural gas exports,* but also the rest of the world. Some former U.S. officials say the move could severely hurt Russia’s economy, but *also harm Western business interests such as the major oil companies.*

At an estimated $1.7 trillion last year, Russia’s gross domestic product makes it the 12th largest economy in the world. Even if the global economy wasn’t hobbled by a three-year pandemic, rising inflation, supply chain disruptions and escalating East-West political tensions, *losing 2% of global GDP and one of the world’s top oil exporters would inflict severe damage to it.*

Additionally, using Swift as a weapon *could erode the dollar-dominated global financial system*, including by *fostering alternatives to Swift being developed by Russia and the world’s second largest economy, China. That could undermine Western power, especially the diplomatic leverage that sanctions offer.*









What Is Swift and Why Is It Being Used to Sanction Russia?


Cutting the country out of the global payment system after its attack on Ukraine could hit Russia hard, but could also have repercussions for the West.




www.wsj.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just so folks know, Russia has already been under sanctions since 2014.

And btw, according to reports and the official text of the economic sanctions, certain luxury and high-class goods from NATO countries were strangely excluded from the list, allowing things like Ferraris, diamonds and Gucci bags to be exempt.


Italian prime minister Mario Draghi successfully secured a carve out for Italian luxury goods, ie Gucci loafers, from the EU's package of economic sanctions against Nato.
Russia's oil and gas, which comprises 36% of their budget, and of which the United States and Canada are buyers, are also exempt. Yes, American energy companies still can go along and do business as usual with Putin.
Of course the President did freeze all new federal gas and oil drilling leases last week so maybe he was throwing them a bone.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We live in a pretend world.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Breaking
*Russia: Vladimir Putin orders military command to put nuclear deterrence forces on high alert*








Ukraine invasion: Russian President Vladimir Putin orders military command to put nuclear deterrent forces on high alert


The Russian leader cited aggressive statements by NATO leaders and severe economic sanctions against Moscow. UK defence secretary Ben Wallace describes his comments as "a big attempt to distract away from his troubles in Ukraine" by reminding the world Russia has nuclear capability.




news.sky.com


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

barnbilder said:


> The biggest single military operation that would affect outcomes of the Russian invasion of Ukraine would be to make a drone strike on the Whitehouse. As long as a certain resident was inside.


I dunno. Might have a hard time getting it out of mar largo.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

For years MAD kept us safe, and afraid.

Putin has one play. It is to bring fear back. He has done that. Now do we bring "mutual" back into play?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> and they’re building their empires ahead of it


While our so called leadership is tearing ours down.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

HDRider said:


> Sounds like WWIII to me


coming to a country near you


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

KC Rock said:


> I dunno. Might have a hard time getting it out of mar largo.


So you acknowledge that Trump really did win the election, then?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Ukrainian and Russian officials ended peace talks - No progress


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

News reports of a huge explosion in Kyiv as the talks concluded.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And, as talks ended, Ukraine applied to become a member of the EU.
Ukraine seeks to join EU as round of talks with Russia ends


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498343208094478354


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I wasn't going to mention this before but the girl has done an interview now and went public.

One of the girls on our college basketball team is from Ukraine. Her family is still there and she is worried sick she will never see them again. 

I can't even imagine what she is going through.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> The US administration is telling Zelenskki to get on the plane they send over and get out of there


Our administration thinks that everyone is as big a coward as they are. Running away or throwing a temper tantrum it the only tactics they know.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Sounds like WWIII to me


We have been in WWIII since they blew up the Marine barracks in Lebanon.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498697404501180418


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Kiamichi Kid said:


>


I'm by no means a celebrity watcher but someone suggested I have a look at Maksim Chmerkovskiy's upates from Ukraine and his most recent was his journey to Poland that took him close to 36 hours.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

The Ukrainian Olympic Javelin Team 😉


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> The Ukrainian Olympic Javelin Team 😉
> View attachment 106525


That photo warms my heart. It just looks like four dudes with rocket launchers, but I see four smoldering Russian tanks and at least 12 Russian invaders turned into good Communists.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That photo warms my heart. It just looks like four dudes with rocket launchers, but I see four smoldering Russian tanks and at least 12 Russian invaders turned into good Communists.


This endeavor makes no sense. That is what concerns me about this.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Hiro said:


> This endeavor makes no sense. That is what concerns me about this.


Yeah, it will only make sense once we know what this is the set-up for.

And then it will be too late.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This convoy bottleneck is becoming more curious.

The article linked below mentions issues with fuel, food, and spare parts.
Maybe they should add to that an issue with enthusiasm.
Satellite images have shown that Russia has a very large base set up at the border, full of vehicles, equipment and troops. They did not send a convoy to a destination 80 miles away with fuel for 50 miles.
If they have 3 days worth of food, well, then they pillage locally or they hurry up to the next city and hit the vacant homes and grocers.
Moonriver had noted that during the Revolutionary war, it may have taken a month to reinforce with troops from England. Yes, if you waited until you needed them. Ships were coming and going constantly, that is what a supply chain is. These convoy vehicles didn't throw a track or run out of fuel and then the drivers waited for the commanding officer to walk somewhere to get a good cell phone signal.
Based on the limited, fragmented and unreliable reporting so far, they have lost almost all tactical advantage other than numbers.
Very curious.
‘The Convoy Is Stalled’: Logistics Failures Slow Russian Advance, Pentagon Says


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Based on the limited, fragmented and unreliable reporting so far, they have lost almost all tactical advantage other than numbers.


I’m not so sure that Russia has the advantage in number (of soldiers, at least). There was a graphic posted that showed the Russian Army having the same standing numbers as Ukraine had standing-plus-reserves.

Russia is a vast country, and there is no way that Putin could empty out his bases across the continent for this one invasion. At least a third of that standing army has to be at post. Putin has likely brought up reserves, but Ukraine is obviously already in a full-reserve deployment situation, not to mention the citizen soldiers that are taking up arms. Those citizen soldiers are fighting in their own country, with organized military in close contact all the time, so they have the potential for better effectiveness than your average Wolverine.

All things aren’t equal in this fight, but Russia is certainly not bringing the 6:1 soldiers that are normally projected for a successful invasion, and may not even be at 1:1.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------

